# Does UCLA look at 2nd choice major if you get rejected from Film Program (undergrad)?



## Ferb

Hi everyone! I just joined FilmSchool.org today. I see that USC and Chapman will review freshman applications for people who don't get into their film production programs. All I see on UCLA is a general statement about how they don't commit to looking at your second choice major. Does anyone have additional insight on this? I'm wondering whether, if I want to be in LA, I'm throwing away my shot at UCLA entirely by applying to the film program. Theoretically, it could still be useful to be at UCLA and find internships in the field and would be a benefit just by being there. Thanks so much for your help.


----------

